# ATTN: The Cheeto Bike King aka Vincev



## fordmike65 (Nov 12, 2021)

@vincev 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEETOS-CH...BEACH-CRUISER-/284527128749?campid=5335809022
She's a real beaut Bud!!!


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2021)

Maybe the Cabe needs a Cheeto Bike registry !


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 12, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> She's a real beaut Bud!!!











US $1,200.00
Best Offer

Pickup: Free local pickup from East Stroudsburg, Pennsylvania, United States.

Are you always searching Mike? @fordmike65 
there's more pics but that seems like plenty for now.😎


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 12, 2021)

vincev said:


> Maybe the Cabe needs a Cheeto Bike registry !



one day my friend one day 🤓


----------



## Beads (Nov 12, 2021)

There better be more then water in those water bottles 🤓


----------



## Boris (Nov 13, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> @vincev
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHEETOS-CH...BEACH-CRUISER-/284527128749?campid=5335809022
> She's a real beaut Bud!!!



Yeah Vince buy it. Maybe you can corner the market on a bike no rational person....well, I'll just be nice.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 13, 2021)

I built one for a customer who won one back in the day. Very dangerous bike to ride. The front end is very heavy and wants to pull to either side.


----------



## vincev (Nov 13, 2021)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I built one for a customer who won one back in the day. Very dangerous bike to ride. The front end is very heavy and wants to pull to either side.



I tried riding it with no hands and almost killed myself.A really hard bike to keep on the road.


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 13, 2021)

Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				




Check out the club colors LOL! maybe get "President" stiched in the front.😄


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 13, 2021)

if you took all the junk off of it including the front fender it would look much better. the frame fork and rake don't look bad.

is the lower bar curved? 

why is it purple when Cheetos are orange?

why does a single speed bike need 4 spoke protectors meant for "10 speeds"?

so many unanswered questions.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 13, 2021)

If the front forks were bent forward, like an offset, forward of the axis of steering, would that have added stability?


----------



## Boris (Nov 13, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if you took all the junk off of it including the front fender it would look much better. the frame fork and rake don't look bad.



If you took all the junk off of it, we'd just be staring at a garage door.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 13, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> If the front forks were bent forward, like an offset, from the axis of steering, would that have added stability?




One major flaw is the angle of the head tube. Not sure if curving the fork forward would help making any noticeable difference.


----------



## vincev (Nov 13, 2021)

Boris said:


> If you took all the junk off of it, we'd just be staring at a garage door.



Do I sense some jealously ?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 13, 2021)

what is that front fender made out of and how much does it weigh? I'm sure that does not help handling


----------



## SKPC (Nov 13, 2021)

If I were everybody, I would be skeptical that this specific bike is actually a picture. These machines in all seriousness could be valuable relics actually maybe in some future moment in time. But whoever the lucky buck or buffalo is who ends up with it better make sure that cheap frames' BB shell has the complete, original matched parts in it's timeless direct drive, one-arm assembly, otherwise it could be deemed a fake and therefor worth zero.  
I would love to ride that thing though~..........Long Live The Cabe!


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2021)

SKPC said:


> If I were everybody, I would be skeptical that this specific bike is actually a picture. These machines in all seriousness could be valuable relics actually maybe in some future moment in time. But whoever the lucky buck or buffalo is who ends up with it better make sure that cheap frames' BB shell has the complete, original matched parts in it's timeless direct drive, one-arm assembly, otherwise it could be deemed a fake and therefor worth zero.
> I would love to ride that thing though~..........Long Live The Cabe!



I would gladly let you ride it BUT I hold your car title in case you decide to run off with this valuable collectable.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2021)

In all seriousness I would understand this Vince, unfortunately, by the time you realized what just happened, I would have been long gone and laughing all the way to the bank. Suddenly you would realize you made a big mistake!  Vince @Boris  and I would then box it up and hide it from everyone  in a secret location and then just at the right moment  unveil it years later to a stunned crowd and walk away with millions.


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2021)

SKPC said:


> In all seriousness I would understand this Vince, unfortunately, by the time you realized what just happened, I would have been long gone and laughing all the way to the bank. Suddenly you would realize you made a big mistake!  Vince @Boris  and I would then box it up and hide it from everyone  in a secret location and then just at the right moment  unveil it years later to a stunned crowd and walk away with millions.



All I ask for is 5 minutes alone with that bike.


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2021)

Boris said:


> All I ask for is 5 minutes alone with that bike.



No,you cant have sex with the Cheeto


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2021)

vincev said:


> No,you cant have sex with the Cheeto



You never stopped me before. What's changed?


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2021)

Boris said:


> You never stopped me before. What's changed?



OK,as long as you wear a mask.I guess.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 14, 2021)

That's a horrible way to talk about that bike.  Besides, @Boris it already looks like someone got to it.  I would take the reflectors off though once I got her home, I hate those meaningless spoke flashers on bikes, it ruins the overall look, and besides who rides across speeding traffic at night? @vincev I can't picture you doing this really....but a purple tinted "Rogue" jewel rear reflector though would look awful nice and top this rig off as well as highlight her sweet lines!  I really would like to at least ride it once to just get the feel of what it would feel like hurtling down an 8% grade at full speed panicked after the original chinese plastic brake pads were engaged with some force but with no affect.


----------



## 100bikes (Nov 15, 2021)

Anyone have an idea of how many of these bike are out there?
BTW- I have one, as well.

rusty


----------

